# Water Pump Replacement



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

yes there have been bad water pumps that had to get replaced. I kept losing anti-freeze very slowly and they finally found my water pump was leaking. since then my coolant level has stayed the same. not sure when the bad water pumps stopped making their way into the cruzen but hopefully they have been fixed permanently.,


----------



## Lynne70 (Apr 3, 2012)

such a shame. How many miles, and how many miles since you had it replaced? I hope this doesn't become a constant maintenance item


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

At least, the pump is covered under the 5 year / 100000 miles plan.

I've had mine replaced as well.. They are from my understanding on rev. 3 of the pump now. So, Lets hope it fixes all the problems.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jun 23, 2013)

Had mine in last week for a lean check engine code, I also told them I was slowly losing coolant. They replaced the valve cover gasket for the lean code and also replaced the water pump because it was seeping when they pressure tested. This was on a 2012 with 51k. I am worried as well because my CPO warranty is about to run out.

On separate note, I was amazed they knocked it out in a half a day. It must be relatively easy to work on this engine.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Lynne70 said:


> such a shame. How many miles, and how many miles since you had it replaced? I hope this doesn't become a constant maintenance item



Its more likely a manufacturing defect causing pump failures. With newer cruze or replacement parts, any defect will more likely be corrected or redesigned, newer parts should not fail so soon.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Given that the pump has been redesigned twice I suspect it's an engineering spec issue.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm sure mine is leaking some also. Very slowly. My wife has 24k on her 2013 model, and I have had to top off the coolant once already. I have not seen any leaking, but can smell that it is burning off, probably where it is leaking. I am going to wait a little while longer before I carry it in and see if I have any other problems that pop up. So far this is the only thing that has been any issue with this car.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

my 2013 (Manufactured in Feb 2013) with 11K miles (mostly city) started it about 5 weeks ago. I am getting through the holiday before turning it in. Im hoping it will only take a day so I dont have to get a loaner for a day or two. Way too much work going on in the last few weeks to even call them.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all, 

I am sorry to hear about your concerns with your water pump. If you would like for us to assist you, please do not hesitate to reach out via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Since a lot of people have had issues diagnosing where this leak is on the car, I thought I'd share a post-replacement pic of mine. The green spot in the center is where my coolant leaked down to after running, and the green is from the dye I added to _prove_ to the dealer something was wrong (the leak was so slow you could not smell, see, or find it if the engine was hot due to the coolant burning off as fast as it was leaking).

This spot is on the passenger side, just below the pulley. The big arm is the engine mount connected to the body of the car.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I have had my brake booster pump, water pump, thermostat, pcv valve and valve cover all replaced under warranty..
Every time I brought it in was a headache and pita.. The pcv and valve cover took 9 day from me bringing it in with a problem till it was 100% fixed and could take it home..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Had mine replaced a few months ago. 2013 with only 17k on it. Unfortunately I still have the smell and the coolant tank has gone down about a 1/2 inch again since it was replaced! The dealer told me that GM is on the 3rd new pump design for this car, looks like they still don't have it rite but I'm going to wait a while before taking it in again.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

cruze01 said:


> Had mine replaced a few months ago. 2013 with only 17k on it. Unfortunately I still have the smell and the coolant tank has gone down about a 1/2 inch again since it was replaced! The dealer told me that GM is on the 3rd new pump design for this car, looks like they still don't have it rite but I'm going to wait a while before taking it in again.


its possible, you had a air bubble, and it finally came out, and so, it looked like you lost some coolant.

Where is the coolant level at in your plastic tank? At the arrows or just above? A few people have said, that removing some DEXCOOL if above the arrows on the tank, will help stop the smell. Check again next week, and see if its gone down again. If so, another trip to the dealership may be needed.

Something else to check for, is the cap seal, and the overflow tank itself. Check to see if there are some nicks, or small plastic that is sticking out on edge.. This could also be causing the smell.

I still have my issue as well.. I'm dealing with it.. Dealership pressure tested my system again (2nd time) after my water pump replacement, and said, they didn't see any leaks.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Still having the same problems! Reservoir has gone down again and the smell is worse than ever. I have another appointment scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze01 - if they can't find it this time insist that they put coolant dye in the tank (on GM's $10) as you have a documented problem. When I took my ECO in for a coolant leak it took the tech all of five seconds to find the leak. The dye is florescent and it leaves a visible residue at the leak point.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze01, 

Let us know if you would like for us to reach out to your dealership on your behalf. You can private message us your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah the 2011 and early 2012 had defective water pumps. Not really a big issue IMO since it is covered under warranty.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

And I'll just say it again, this stuff happens, especially on econo cars. None of us are driving $50,000 cars so try and be realistic when things go wrong.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Water pumps fail on everything......cost of the vehicle has nothing to do with it.....just ask my parts manager bud at Audi.....same thing....continual pumps.

I've been in the biz for over 50 years....nothing has changed.....pumps still fail.

Rob


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Robby said:


> Water pumps fail on everything......cost of the vehicle has nothing to do with it.....just ask my parts manager bud at Audi.....same thing....continual pumps.
> 
> I've been in the biz for over 50 years....nothing has changed.....pumps still fail.
> 
> Rob



So what is causing premature failures with these water pumps , gaskets ,and thermostats ?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've owned a dozen cars in my driving lifetime. Drove all of them for 6 years or more and most of them for over 100,000 miles. The only water pump failure(s) I had were on my '69 Camaro, and it went through them like corn through a goose. Guess the last 50 years have been kind to me.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

If I recall - the Alfa I have and the Porsche I had, the dealers / shops recommended when the timing belt was replaced the water pump should also be replaced. It was either every 30 or 60k miles if I recall.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm having the coolant pump of the 12' eco I drive replaced after 185k miles although I suspect it has slowly been leaking the past 150k miles. I estimate I used approximately 2/3 of a gallon of coolant in the past 150k miles. I will also have the serpentine belt replaced as well.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> So what is causing premature failures with these water pumps , gaskets ,and thermostats ?


Well Brian,
Keep in mind the fact a forum tends to draw extremes......extremely happy, no problems, extremely unhappy...problems.
Water pump failures may be getting 'overreported'......the Jeep Commander forum I'm on has the same continual discussion since I joined in 07.....water pumps.

All the years I twirled wrenches, I would say batteries were the most common concern followed closely by water pumps.
Like you, I have always wondered why such a seemingly simple device has such a high failure rate and sadly still have no answers.

To put things in a perspective, when I got in the biz we actually rebuilt our own pumps......rather simple device.....involved pressing the shaft out of the housing, replace a double bearing pack, a precision machined carbon seal, a precision ceramic seal that sat against the carbon, a spring within a boot that held pressure against the two seal faces and then press back together finally installing the impeller.
Nothing has changed, the design is the same be it automotive or industrial (such as a portable water pump or trash pump)
And, I still have to reseal the industrial pumps for my sons demolition company.

So, after all these years, I've fallen into a sort of 'Thats the way it effin is' mentality.
I'd like to blame heat, but the industrial pumps run cold.......I'd like to blame bad coolant but the fresh water pumps blow that theory.

For years I ran the service department at a Honda motorcycle dealer.....largest franchise in Illinois.....lots of Gold Wing sales.
Most common repair.....wait for it.......yep, water pumps......direct drive, no fan belt pulling on a bearing.....just starts leaking.

I stopped speculating.

The thermostat Q....I think this is more a failure of the electric heating element that is part of the thermostat and frankly, I don't think such a device has ever been used before.....so, it's going to have some growing pains.
But, I suspect if the water pump leaks to the point the heated pellet gets uncovered, it burns out immediatly.

Hope I made some sense.
Rob


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> Still having the same problems! Reservoir has gone down again and the smell is worse than ever. I have another appointment scheduled for tomorrow.


Well, another wasted day.... They found nothing. They did however add the dye and told me to come back in 500 miles. Maybe something will turn up then.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz, 

Please be sure to keep us posted once you leave the dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> Well, another wasted day.... They found nothing. They did however add the dye and told me to come back in 500 miles. Maybe something will turn up then.


That dye allowed one of the techs at my dealership to find my coolant leak in about 5 seconds. It took him longer to pull his flashlight out and turn it on.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

*Water pumps*

I hate to say it, but I just had my water pump replaced for the 2nd time (at 20K miles) last week. I love this car and I believe in Chevy but this chronic problem should not be happening to a car with 20K on it and so many others I'm reading. Yes, it's under warranty and is being taken care of. But--these are the kind of things that make people decide to buy foreign cars. I will never do that and truly enjoy this car. I am just disappointed that I have had repeat issues like this. Chevy is better than this.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

The Biggest issue is the Dex-cool itself, Its eats seals and head-gaskets alive, Original Green coolent is so much better, but you really cant change it out till 100,000 miles when you warranty runs out..Thats what I did on my Silverado, 215,000 miles and no water pump or head gasket issues since switching over..


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll say it, the water pumps on the 1.4T can be an issue. Mine went at 78k miles. 

It seems that we're being plagued with sometimes-junky seals on the bearings. The seals go out, the bearing leaks, and the water pump fails. Blame the bearing supplier for not having good quality control.

Also, this has nothing to do with Dex-Cool. Dex is just fine these days as long as it's changed every 5 years/100k miles. If it wasn't, we'd see way more dead water pumps across all GM vehicles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> I hate to say it, but I just had my water pump replaced for the 2nd time (at 20K miles) last week. I love this car and I believe in Chevy but this chronic problem should not be happening to a car with 20K on it and so many others I'm reading. Yes, it's under warranty and is being taken care of. But--these are the kind of things that make people decide to buy foreign cars. I will never do that and truly enjoy this car. I am just disappointed that I have had repeat issues like this. Chevy is better than this.


Hey 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE,

I'm sorry to hear that you have had to have your water pump replaced twice. I understand that this repeat concern can be frustrating. If you ever have any other concerns, please don't hesitate to let us know. We would be glad to take an extra look into any problem for you! 

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## backofbeyond (Jul 7, 2012)

I had my water pump replaced today on a 1.8 at 57k. dealer got it done in one day. I have been slowly losing coolant for 20k but it seemed to accelerate lately. I still have not add but about a half gallon sense new. Iv got a feeling it was just the gasket and not the pump its self.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi backofbeyond,

We're glad to hear that you have gone to the dealership for your concern. Please feel free to follow up with us regarding your dealership visit, we will be glad to document your feedback. Also if you have any other questions or concerns regarding your Cruze, please feel free to let us know. We are just a private message away!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

My dealer replaced my water pump last year....noticed a big difference in acceleration for some reason. feels more aggresive who knows......they told me to keep the rpms down lol....i dont even race bro i drive a cruze!!!!! hopefully it was the last time i have to replace it, the car only has 20,000 ks on her!!!


----------

